# 1930s Schwinn B9 Texas Barn find!



## creebobby (Jan 31, 2016)

This showed up at Frankenbike of all places yesterday.
A 30s B9 motoballoon!

The serial number is F8037.
Could anyone help pinpoint the date?  Maybe the crank is date stamped?

The story is that a lady recently picked it out of a barn out in the hill country west of here.  She sold it to a cool guy who set up a booth of antiques records knives and a few bikes at the Austin Frankenbike yesterday.

I wasn't looking to buy a bike but you know how it goes!

Obviously the original bars were replaced in the 60s.  It's missing the drop stand and one of the pedal covers is mismatched.
One of the upper rear dropouts is bent and I didn't notice until I bought the bike but I think I can straighten it with a wood block jig and some c-clamps.

Pics:















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 31, 2016)

great find. one of the earliest schwinn ballooners.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 31, 2016)

I would believe your bike is from 1935. The serial number ( hand stamped F and four digits ) is associated with 35. I also have an Admiral badged B9 from 35 with an A number that has the crank stamped AS 35. Mine is currently apart as I'm carefully removing the red housepaint on the black underneath.


 
I'd think your bike would have had the rain gutter fenders also. Depending on how it was equipped it could have been either a B 9 or 10. Main difference being stainless vs painted fenders. Both were available equipped or unequipped.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 31, 2016)

I WOULD CONCUR ON THE DATING FOR 1935.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll go with the others as '35 and agree fenders are not correct. If you go to top of the page under "Articles" you will find an article on B10Es that Gary M.and I wrote. V/r Shawn


----------



## creebobby (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the 35 confirmations!

I read the B10E article - good reading!

I put air in the tires and they're both holding.

I replaced the ape hangers with some spare cruiser bars I had laying around and slid the seat back.  Now it's looking more the part for sure!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

creebobby said:


> Thanks for the 35 confirmations!
> 
> I read the B10E article - good reading!
> 
> ...


----------



## creebobby (Feb 6, 2016)

AS 35!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

